# Dell Latitude D520



## bmallard (Aug 9, 2011)

When I turn on the laptop, the locks next to the power button light up. It will start when I push the power button and in about 5 seconds turn off. Help!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Has the fan and vents been cleaned lately? If not I would suggest doing this.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/caring-for-your-notebook-computer-542731.html

Take a look at the troubleshooting steps below and perform as many as possible.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f108/black-screen-issues-and-troubleshooting-498132.html


----------



## bmallard (Aug 9, 2011)

Correction, on the Dell Latitude D520. The lights on the (A) lock and the arrow down lock blick off and on for about 15 seconds. Then the blue wi-fi logo lights and it shuts down. The computer will not start up at all. Can anyone help me?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Are the LED lights flashing together? How many time do they flash?

Portable LED Diagnostic Code Information - Technical Assistance Bulletin (TAB) - 131642 | Dell

Did you look at the troubleshooting steps I posted earlier.

Check the RAM modules are seated properly.

Check the hard drive and storage drive is seated properly.


----------



## bmallard (Aug 9, 2011)

I went through the trouble shooting steps to no avail. thank you


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Could you identify what pattern the lights are blinking from the dell document?


----------

